# Comprehension on W's versus N's



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

What is relative to NW43? I see some NC something in here, and i am thinking, is some NW related to NC's? how does it really work? I really need someone to introduce me in this new world of MAC...pls help! Thanks.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 4, 2007)

If you click on "Shade Guide" on this page (right below the price):

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  636

it will explain. HTH!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

I read this somewhere on Specktra, sorry I can't remember the link.

Mac shades/Codes:
C= COOL, yellow-golden olive undertones
N= NEUTRAL, beige undertones
W= WARM, pink undertones
NC= NEUTRAL COOL, golden beige undertones
NW= NEUTRAL WARM, pink beige undertones

I use both NW and NC shades in Studio Fix powder depending on how my skin looks to me that day!!


----------



## femme2mac (Jul 4, 2007)

Thx girls i appreciate! At least now, i will know how to choose! 
Thx again!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

NC people can wear NW's. Example, I am a NC 45 and I wear NW concealer and powder. But an NW can't wear NC anything. NC is too golden.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2007)

http://specktra.net/foundation.php


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_NC people can wear NW's. Example, I am a NC 45 and I wear NW concealer and powder. But an NW can't wear NC anything. NC is too golden._

 
Disagree. When I wore MAC Complexion products I was often matched as an NW45 in some products, but NC50 suited me better in others.  It depends on the product, and on women of color especially, you should match the foundation in a larger area, instead of just at the jawline.  My face is darker at the perimeter and tends to be more red-toned, however the center of my face tends to be more golden.  My Studio Fix Fluid was NW45 and my Studio Finish Concealer was NC50.


----------

